# WWL TV Hurricane Katrina coverage



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

WWL, the CBS affiliate in New Orleans, is operating out of the studios of the PBS station in Baton Rouge, LA. The programming is 24/7 Hurricane Katrina coverage. They are on AMC-5 transponder 13A Ku digital, downlink frequency 12072. 

Belo Corporation is also allowing stations across the country in non-Belo markets to carry WWL on a digital subchannel. It's currently on WRGB in Albany, KFDM in Beaumont, WRAL in Raleigh, and many of the Belo stations such as KHOU in Houston. I'm sure that there are more, how about your city?

Last evening I saw a live news conference from San Antonio with the General manager of the Saints. The Superdome will not be available at all this year. They're still deciding where to play their home games.


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

You can also stream their feed from wwltv.com


----------



## ilovedbs (Aug 19, 2005)

There are alot of Wild Feeds out there.


----------

